# alternatives to clomid?



## wilkin (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm on the final round of clomid my consultant (NHS) says i can have - her next step is IVF. However i have had success on clomid, i conceived twice (although i miscarried both times). So my question is, why would I go straight to IVF? What are the other options for ovulation induction other than clomid and do i need to go private to get them, since my consultant is adamant the next step would be ivf?  any advice/ info welcome


----------



## AC_Hopeful (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Wilkin,
How many rounds of Clomid have you had?xx


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Wilkin

I have had low doses of menpour as an ovulation induction alternative to clomid for 2 cycles, one was successful but subsequently miscarried.  I had to pay private prescription cost for the menpour, trigger shot (which one time I didn't need) and progesterone but other than that the process was the same as for clomid, in terms of scans and trying naturally. One of the advantages I saw was that it was an interim step before full blown ivf getting used to injections

Good luck
Rx .


----------



## wilkin (Jul 12, 2015)

thanks for your replies. ac hopeful, i have had one round at 50mg, this is my 4th (and consultant says last) at 100mg. She says they're only advised to give 4 at this higher dose?
Rabbit100, can i ask did you have to go to a private clinic for the menpur? Thinking a private consultation needs to be my next step...


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually had it under the NHS, my consultant said I don't think you are ovulating (I am but just later in the month) so he wanted to try ovulation induction, I pointed out I'd had 5 rounds of clomid a few years back and didn't get on with it so were there any alternatives, he said menpour & put me on that no questions, it did cost quite a bit but I only paid for the meds nothing else. I was surprised he did it but Worthing asking your NHS consultant before trying privately.

Rx


----------



## funkeehugh (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi people on round 3 clomid through nhs. Just wondering what do they recommend after this on nhs? I am 28 and have PCOS.


----------



## Rabbit100 (Oct 26, 2010)

Typically I think next is either iui or ivf depending on your pct and their rules / funding.
Rx


----------

